# 65 Dash



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

In 65 did all GTO's come with the wood grain dash inserts around the gauges? Were any GTO's made with the black dash panel like a LeMans /Tempest had? Also, were the edges of the gauge openings and blinker window chromed plastic? As well as the inside edges around the whole dash insert? Just trying to figure out if the dash was replaced in my car. The Restoration guide is hard to make these observations since the drawing is in black and white. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, yes, and yes: the inside of the tunnels around the guages is not chromed, though. The side edges where the dash pad meets on both extreme ends is chromed. I have not heard of anybody wh has had one rechromed say good things about the job. Mine is original: I touched up the lips around the guages over 20 years ago with some chrome Testors hobby paint and a tiny brush. Came out great, and took less than 30 minutes!!!
Jeff


----------

